# Pumpe schaltet  nach Ruhemodus  nicht mehr ein



## looking (12. Februar 2019)

Ich habe eine nagelneue Alphacool 11285 Eisbaer 240 CPU - Black - All in One CPU-Wasserkühlung.
Läuft wunderbar nur seit kurzen habe ich folgendes Problem.
Nach beenden des Ruhezustandes (Win10) läuft die Pumpe manchmal nicht mehr an. 
Erst durch mehrfaches komplett Ein/ausschalten  lässt sie sich wieder überreden 
anzulaufen. Netzteil ist gut und ausreichend (650 W Bequiet Gold) und Strom ist am
Pumpenanschluss auch vorhanden.
Könnte es an den Energieeinstellungen liegen? aber an welchen?

Kennt jemand den Fehler oder hat eine Idee an was es liegen könnte?


----------



## Richu006 (12. Februar 2019)

Wo hast du die Pumpe eingesteckt? Mainboard?
Evtl kannst du die Pumpe direkt am Netzteil anschliessen mit 7 oder 12 volt? Oder mal ein anderer Stecker am mainboard testen.

Evtl drosselt das Board auch die pumpe... die pumpe sollte nicht temperatur abhängig laufen, sondern fix auf 7 oder 12 volt eingestellt werden!


----------



## looking (13. Februar 2019)

Danke schon mal für die Anregungen.
Ich habe die Pumpe direkt am Mainboard (Pumpenanschlus) angesteckt. Habe  zwei davon, ist bei beiden gleich.
Ich kann im Bios die Anschlüsse dafür auf Spannung, PWN geregelt oder Auto stellen. Also dann eher Spannung und kein PWN oder ?
Andere Stecker werde ich suchen und testen.


----------



## gekipptesBit (13. Februar 2019)

Es ist der C1E-Modus wo millionenfach Probleme verursacht. Siehe Google.


----------



## Richu006 (13. Februar 2019)

Versuch mal über Spannung zu Regeln... aber auf einen fixen Wert. Zb 12 volt (dann läuft sie vollgas) oder 7v(dann ist sie leiser).

Die2 e möglichkeit, falls die erste versagt. Wäre der Anschluss direkt ans Netzteil.
Zb mit so einem Stecker:
PHOBYA Adapter 4Pin Molex - Stromkabel intern (PC) - digitec


----------



## looking (13. Februar 2019)

Danke euch für eure Anregungen 
Jetzt weiß ich an wo ich weiter arbeiten kann.


----------



## looking (24. Februar 2019)

So ich habe jetzt 2 Wochen alles mögliche im Bios versucht, bin zwar etwas schlauer aber dennoch ein Problem 
Aktueller Stand ist der, dass ich die Pumpe jetzt konstant über eine (gemessene)  12V Leitung (PHOBYA Adapter 4Pin Molex ) laufen lasse sobald ich den PC einschalte.
Nur leider schaltet die Pumpe selbst da nicht immer zuverlässig ein, egal ob PC Neustart oder nach Ruhemodus. Habe auf dem Board auch die Dummy-Last eingeschaltet falls es dies wäre. Meines Erachtens kann es doch dann nur noch die Pumpe selbst sein oder ?


----------



## Richu006 (24. Februar 2019)

Wenn die Pumpe nichtmal einschalter wenn sie direkt am Netzteil hängt dann ist sie das Problem.
Aber ich finde komisch das sie dann immer nur nicht läuft nach dem Stromsparmodus...
Für die pumpe ist ja egal ob pc an oder aufwachen aus stromsparmodus.
Da gibts nur Strom an oder Strom aus.


----------



## cann0nf0dder (25. Februar 2019)

ich vermute einfach mal die nötige Anlaufspannung wird nicht für jede Position der Welle erreicht (oder sie ist höher wegen Verschleiß und mehr Reibung an der Welle) und manchmal zuckt diese nur eine Position weiter um wieder stehen zu bleiben und nen anderes mal läuft die Pumpe richtig an - denn sobald sie die Trägheit überwunden hat und konstant läuft scheint es ja keine Probleme mehr zu geben


----------



## Richu006 (25. Februar 2019)

cann0nf0dder schrieb:


> ich vermute einfach mal die nötige Anlaufspannung wird nicht für jede Position der Welle erreicht (oder sie ist höher wegen Verschleiß und mehr Reibung an der Welle) und manchmal zuckt diese nur eine Position weiter um wieder stehen zu bleiben und nen anderes mal läuft die Pumpe richtig an - denn sobald sie die Trägheit überwunden hat und konstant läuft scheint es ja keine Probleme mehr zu geben



Die Eisbär ist meines Wissens nach ausgelegt von 7 bis 12 volt... und er hat sie direkt mit 12v am Netzteil... Die Anlaufpannung sollte also mehr als nur genügend sein!
Ich würde die Eisbär ersetzten, die hat ein Macken wie ich finde.

Ich hatte mit meiner Eisbär auch Probleme... meine Pumpe machte manchmal laufgeräusche... irgendwann wurde mir das ganze zu blöd und ich habe ein Custom loop eingebaut... den Radiator von der Eisbär kann man ja weiter verwenden, die Eisbär Pumpe selbst kann man auch gerade als Kühlerblock montiert lassen... ich habe mein Costum loop erst auch mit der Eisbär als Kühlerblock betrieben. 
Die Pumpe selbst aber nicht mehr verwendet dabei...
Du bräuchtest also nur ein paar schläuche und eine Pumpe + AGB und könntest so die Eisbär easy in ein costum loop verwandeln... 
Habe ich bei mir damals auch gemacht 

Das Problem ist nur das man dann Wakü süchtig wird und nicht mehr aufhören kann... mit upgraden


----------

